# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Shed design software.

## gros21

Well I have a family friend that works at Lysaght so can get stuff cheap. Just wondering is there any software that gives me a a parts list or at least blue prints for a shed.  
Seems every shed designer uses it I just want a copy so I can run a few things through.  
My shed I want isnt a normal size (5m wide)

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Good luck...as the software has caveats for engineering then you have Buckley's...

----------


## gros21

Darn any more generic software then.

----------

